# Solo Violin Samples TEST Track



## rottoy (Mar 11, 2016)

I wrote a short piece to test out some solo violin samples.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## rottoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Does anyone recognize the samples used?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 12, 2016)

Bohemian violin?
Or maybe that obscure paganini like lib I came across somwhere?

And........ did I win something?


----------



## rottoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Bohemian violin?
> Or maybe that obscure paganini like lib I came across somwhere?
> 
> And........ did I win something?


Sorry.


----------



## Strassenkater (Mar 12, 2016)

Virtuoso Violin


----------



## rottoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Strassenkater said:


> Virtuoso Violin


Nope. Do you have it? Is it a good library?


----------



## Strassenkater (Mar 12, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Do you have it?


Yes.



rottoy said:


> Is it a good library?


I like the sound, it's not as harsh and extremly eq'ed as some other solo violins.
And it's easy to use.
The downside is:
There is no vibrato control (or i'm completely blind) and other solo libs offer way more options to tweak the sound.

Your violin sounds really nice too and i like your composition.
So...
What lib did you use?
Don't let curiosity kill the cat...


----------



## rottoy (Mar 12, 2016)

Strassenkater said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> I like the sound, it's not as harsh and extremly eq'ed as some other solo violins.
> ...


Well, I was actually a bit sneaky.
This is actually a test for a sampling project I've been working on. Don't know if I'll
release it or not.


----------



## muk (Mar 12, 2016)

It sounds really good. I can't imagine any of the available libraries pulling that off, so I can see it bringing something new. Nice tone, the repetitions sound natural, nice ambiance as well (is there some 2cAudio B2 on the piece?). All in all an attention grabbing demo.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 12, 2016)

While I like the sound and expression of the violins I feel that the room some and ambience is working against the sound. And that has to do with the fact that you can hear that the room is not a-typical for the amount of information you get from the violins. I would rather decrease the ambience of the added hall slightly, and if you like to keep that ambience you have a bit to work on the proximity effect to embedd that violins better in the ambience. But yeah, that is only a minor issue, rest is cool.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 12, 2016)

muk said:


> It sounds really good. I can't imagine any of the available libraries pulling that off, so I can see it bringing something new. Nice tone, the repetitions sound natural, nice ambiance as well (is there some 2cAudio B2 on the piece?). All in all an attention grabbing demo.


The reverb is ValhallaRoom.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 13, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> While I like the sound and expression of the violins I feel that the room some and ambience is working against the sound. And that has to do with the fact that you can hear that the room is not a-typical for the amount of information you get from the violins. I would rather decrease the ambience of the added hall slightly, and if you like to keep that ambience you have a bit to work on the proximity effect to embedd that violins better in the ambience. But yeah, that is only a minor issue, rest is cool.


Yeah, the reverb wasn't really tweaked customly for these samples. 
I just used one of my standard mastering verb settings.


----------

